# Replacing a non classified motor w/ Class 1 Div 1



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Try any of these web sites and look at the catalog section on "special or classified motors". There you will find everything required to order replacement motors. 

www.baldor.com
www.wegelectric.com

Quote: "The info I know to get is voltage, frame, rpm, SF".

Yes, correct. Be very careful on the "C" dimension. This is the total length of the motor from end of shaft to back of fan or end bell. Since E-Pact was enacted, motors had to meet new efficiency standards. The manufacturers had to lengthen or widen the motor diameter to meet the new standard. The foot pattern and shafts are not effected by these changes. 
In a nutshell. The new motor frame will be the same, but it may not fit into the space provided. Check all dimensions and measure for clearance before you order. Your local motor shop can help you with the conversion. 

Why are having to do this? Is your company running new products that make the environment classified?


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Why..*

John, they should have been xp all along. Had an OSHA scare and they are trying to cya.

Thanks much for your info.

What part of SC?


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

What about the motor feeders, control's etc.? You're going to have to replace some of that as well, unless it's already wired Class I, Div I


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Motor Feeders & Controls*

Just finished that phase. Now customer is deciding whether to replace about 15 non xp motors and about 15 non xp bindicators, and limit switches.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

petek57 said:


> John, they should have been xp all along. Had an OSHA scare and they are trying to cya.
> 
> Thanks much for your info.
> 
> What part of SC?


Spartanburg County. Campobello city. If you can call it a city.


----------



## KentAT (Mar 22, 2009)

petek57 said:


> Just finished that phase. Now customer is deciding whether to replace about 15 non xp motors and about 15 non xp bindicators, and limit switches.


WOW!

Pretty scary if an area is Classifed as Class1, Div 1 and the electrical installation was not installed to meet the requirements.

How could this have happened? Besides being unsafe, this is also a very expensive mistake. 

Kent


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*How?*

Not 100% sure how this got by but it was done a very long time ago. The area was never classified to begin with.

It was a very scary situation. It is much better now.


----------

